# Not bad, Not Great



## che (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear you got a reject. Looks like there may be a burr or nick in the base which could be cleaned up with some sand paper or a file.
If you do get another set look into the Milwaukee as well as the DeWalt.

Che


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to be in the Canadian Home Workshop Show in Toronto at the end of Feb conducting the Masters Workshop, and my shop at the show is sponsored (and furnished) by Bosch. One of the key tools I'll be using will be one of their routers, so I'll request that same setup and see if it is all of them, or you just got a wonky one.

Ryan


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

It's never good to get a name-brand with issues. One of the reasons to buy premium tools is to avoid that. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Che, I checked the base for a burr or nick and didn't find anything that would be causing the scratches.

Like I said, once I get it into one base or the other I don't have any problems, it's just in the switching.
The next router I buy will be a 3hp for the router table. That way I can use the ryobi for plunging (which I don't need very much) and use the bosch as the fixed base.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the same router and do not have a problem like yours. IMHO I would call/email Bosh technical support of the problem and see what they have to say. I'm sure they don't want to have blogs like this showing up.


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

John, All the reviews I read about this router were good. I wouldn't have bought it otherwise. My main purpose and I probably should have mentioned it in the review, was to make sure others, if they bought/buy this router, don't wait to long in using it to see if theirs does the same thing. I do woodworking as a hobby in my spare time. Right after I bought this I used the plunge base a little, and then got busy, by the time I found I had a big problem on my hands I had past the warranty date.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had this same outfit for about 18 months. It stays in my table and gets the crap run out of it. I thought it might give up from all the work but it just keeps on going. If it would blow up maybe I could talk Carleen into that new 3 1/4 that Rockler has. I just looked, it's over 2 years.


----------



## KDL (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got the same router kit and have no real problems. The motor can be a tiny bit sticky going into the fixed base, but then I want a tight fit. As long as I open both the rough and fine locks, the motor goes where it should. My only complaint is that when I close the fine-adjustment lock, the bit rises a tiny amount, so I have to take that into account when setting the bit depth. So far it's run like a champ. I would life built-in dust collection, just there's an adaptor for that too.


----------



## SeniorChief (Mar 13, 2008)

I just purchased this router and it is really nice. I do not have any issues with it. By with all my tools in the past I have taken the time to wax matting parts and perform shop maintenance once a month. I do have a complaint though, I purchased the Bosch table and found it difficult to mount the router to the table, go figure (Bosch and Bosch). But once mounted it was really nice.


----------



## reluctant (Feb 13, 2008)

I too have this kit and it has served me well. I have the same issue KDL mentioned, but it doesn't really bother me much… just reminds me to double check the bit height all the time. I haven't used it in a router table yet, but when I do I hope to get the PRL and the adapter for it. Good review, thanks!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought I was the only guy on the planet with the same motor-into-the-fixed-base issue! Finally, someone to commiserate with… I love the performance of the motor and love using it in the plunge base. However, every time I switch back to the fixed base I cringe. Maybe we just bought from a bad batch. My motor is scratched much worse than yours too. I'm always really careful with the alignment of the arrows on the base and the flange on the motor (as instructed in the manual) but it NEVER goes smoothly unless I start things a little off kilter. The problem is accurately assessing "a little off kilter"...


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow… Never seen that issue before. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jeff, Like you said it's nice to know I'm not the only one that has to start things a little of kilter


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

When I went shopping for my router combo kit, I had it narrowed down to the Bosch 1617 and the Dewalt 618 (porter cable 890 a close third). I got the chance to switch bases on the Bosch at three different stores. All three were very difficult to change out - because the router must be twisted as it is inserted to follow the groove in the base. I also noted that the fit was overly tight. Interestingly, all three Bosch units had magnesium motor bodies, which has now been changed to shiny aluminum. Did that solve the problem?
For me, the change came too late, and I decided on the Dewalt (groove in base is straight, and motor fits snug but not tight). 
Best of luck to all


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have found that the hotter the motor the worse it gets. For now I do most of my routing with the fixed base. I don't switch the base unless needed. From what is posted on the net the aluminum motor seems to have solved the issue. At least I haven't heard of anything like this lately.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

I love mine but decide to buy another one or the 1619


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You are depressing the lock lever adjacent to the micro adjustment knob, right? I haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*One of the reasons to buy premium tools is to avoid that. I hope you find a solution.*

I have had issues with so called premium tools does not matter… and had cheap and nasty tools out last the more expensive pro tools… (also had the other way round too… lol)

When anything is mass produced it will be higher risk it will have odd flaws here and there

if it is going to happen it will happen.


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

(MT_Stringer) If there is any other way to do it without depressing the lock lever I don't know it.

(Nighthawk) The whole reason to go premium is to avoid issues, but like you siad they can have their flaws as well. I like the router with whatever base I am using my only issue is the switching of bases. It still can be a nightmare at times, but I've had enough time now I'm somewhat used to it.


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Can any of you folks who have this setup comment on the plunge base? I ask because I saw a review (http://www.amazon.com/review/RWM2KP1OO2QOK/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#RWM2KP1OO2QOK) on the 1617EVSPK complaining that there was slop in the slide rails of the plunge base that would allow the bit to move side to side almost 1/16". He basically concluded that it was unfit for the task he was trying to accomplish (cutting mortises).

I was looking at the floor model in Lowes the other day, and did notice a lot more movement in the Bosch's plunge base than the DeWalt allowed, but it was a pretty old and beat-up floor model (FWIW, their floor model had the older-style fixed base without the above-table depth-adjustment feature, so it's clearly been in service as a floor model for quite a while, and is at least one design iteration behind). I'm just wondering how much of that slop is inherent to the tool, and how much is a result of all the abuse that particular one has taken over the years. The DeWalt looked nice too, but the Bosch's above-table-height-adjustment sounds awfully nice. I have a craftsman with a twist-style height adjustment that can be rather annoying, and the DeWalt's height adjustment is almost identical.

Just wondering if anyone can confirm/deny the plunge-base slop issue - I'm a bit nervous about it after seeing a floor model that seems to confirm what the Amazon reviewer I mentioned was talking about. Thanks!


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bill,

In the router setup I have I don't have any noticable side to side motion. This is the first I've heard of any issues like that. My guess is that the floor model has been abused a little. There can be the odd problem here or there. As an example I haven't seen any other reviews that mention the problem that I have.

I hope that helps


----------

